# Looking for a recommendation for Instrumental Symphony No. 9 (Beethoven)



## sgomori (Apr 18, 2014)

New poster here, apologies if this is not the correct forum, or if this question is not appropriate.

I am a big fan of Beethoven's 9th Symphony, I believe it is also known as "Ode to Joy." We have a great library here and I have requested and borrowed several recordings that contain this piece, but each one contains vocals. I am looking for a recording that is strictly instrumental. Can anyone provide me with a name of one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Not orchestra wise, but there are piano transcriptions of it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Surely, Ray Conniff, Andre Kostelanetz, or Montovani did such.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

You are aware that the "vocals" are part of what Beethoven wrote, aren't you?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

GGluek said:


> You are aware that the "vocals" are part of what Beethoven wrote, aren't you?


Beethoven seriously considered an instrumental finale at one point. The theme he had in mind was used in the finale of his String Quartet Op. 132, and a fine theme it is. I'd love to hear what a symphonic finale based on this theme would sound like. It gets pretty wild in the quartet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Quite often I play Beethoven's 9th without the final movement. I wish Beethoven made a symphonic finale alternative.

I find portions of the vocal writing shrill, bordering on the hysterical.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I once played the ninth as a reading session (no performance, just a practice) and there were no soloists or choir. It sounded fine, it didn't seem empty, because there is enough to do in the orchestra. I don't know of any recordings. 

But if you're really interested and keen to hear it, try contacting an orchestra who will rehearse the final movement without the singing before they're joined by the singers. Maybe they'll let you listen and watch.


----------

